# oscar and redheaded cichlid



## aymeh21 (Oct 15, 2010)

I just purchased a redheaded cichlid today and he is currently floating. I have an oscar that is about 6 inches right now and the redhead is about 4.5 inches.

Would it be all right to house these two together in a 55 for now?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You'tr going to have to be a little more specific on the "redheaded cichlid" There's quite a few with red heads.  :wink:


----------



## aymeh21 (Oct 15, 2010)

A Vieja Synspila


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd say you have a very short amount of time, I'd also say that they might not make great tank mates no matter the size of the tank... Now, if it were a red head severum then we'd be talking something totally different.... Synspilum have the ability cause major havoc... For no aparent reason some times...


----------



## aymeh21 (Oct 15, 2010)

The search for a new tank begins.....and where to put it! Ha. I appreciate your help. This is what I get for buying compulsively...I just had to have him though.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They are awesome fish, I have bred them in the past... Not the easiest fish to sex but the sheere size of their spawns were amazing!


----------



## aymeh21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Will a 55 be enough for him alone? Is there possible tank mates?

I know now this is completely off topic and in the wrong section...sorry!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Eh, I'd say 75.... They are very robust cichlids...


----------

